# Pequannock Valley, Trumbull, CT



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2010)

Yet another Sunday "play" ride on the trails of Trumbull today. Beautiful weather, dry trails and great company made for an awesome morning pedaling around the forest and rolling some sweet lines. After three rides I'm kinda starting to get familiar with this place and ride with the confidence I've lacked in my previous visits. Thanks much to Heather for another amazing tour and also for all the "coaching" along the way. Anyway although we didn't roll a ton of miles the 7 that we did ride where high quality for sure! I managed to hit a few rollers that I had wussed on in my prior rides none the less I feel that riding at Trumbull has really help me to expand my skills. Can't wait to get back for another rip! 


Here's some pictures....

*Picnic Table Roller*








*Slick Rock*







*Cara Rolling the Slick Rock*






*The Bat Cave*







*The Green Monster/The Wall.....this thing is F-in crazy and Heather rode it!!!*







And finally some video......





Enjoy!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice, looks line fun down there!  I really need to make for a ride one of these days!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Nice, looks line fun down there!  I really need to make for a ride one of these days!



Yes you do!


----------



## powbmps (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice video!  That last one is sketchy for sure.


----------



## braciole (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice vid...even nicer soundtrack.....PYITE !


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 12, 2010)

braciole said:


> Nice vid...even nicer soundtrack.....PYITE !



Wish I'd shot more video to at least make it to the meat of PYITE....maybe next time!


----------

